# prendre la mouche



## protaldo

tel ou telle a dû prendre la mouche après de.... û û


----------



## Benjy

i guess the equivalent in english is to fly off the handle


----------



## fetchezlavache

i'm not sure, because 'prendre la mouche' insists on the fact that one gets annoyed when one shouldn't be. atilf says 'se fâcher _brusquement et mal à propos'_.

i now leave the translation into expert native hands...


----------



## RobInAustin

fly off the handle, or in the US "goes ballistic".


----------



## Benjy

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> i'm not sure, because 'prendre la mouche' insists on the fact that one gets annoyed when one shouldn't be. atilf says 'se fâcher _brusquement et mal à propos'_.
> 
> i now leave the translation into expert native hands...



Seems like a pretty good definition of _fly off the handle_ to me


----------



## protaldo

dear benjy
  also I gess you're right after  oxford :
fly off the handle (informal) to suddenly become very angry: He seems to fly off the handle about the slightest thing these days.

because it fits quite well in text.
thanks a lot


----------



## fetchezlavache

oh good then. my definition of flying off the handle wasn't accurate enough... that will teach me ! 

i want to point out that 'prendre la mouche' doesn't necessarily mean to get _very_ angry or out of line. it's simply, getting annoyed abruptly and about little things, such as protaldo said.


----------



## Benjy

yup.. someoen who flies off the handle maybe descibed as being soupe au lait as such. i think thats what we are going for. or maybe im giving to my credence to my own suggestions


----------



## fetchezlavache

sorry benjy, i was referring to 'to go ballistic' which i don't think appropriate, but i may be wrong...


----------



## Benjy

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> sorry benjy, i was referring to 'to go ballistic' which i don't think appropriate, but i may be wrong...



i always equated going ballistic with piquer une crise  or something like that... i guess its not the same. not sure :s


----------



## LV4-26

Here, I think we have to make a difference between meaning and situation or circumstances.
- "prendre la mouche" really means "get suddenly angry" and there's nothing more to it.
- on the other hand, it seems as though it's almost always used when the reason why you got angry is a trifle.
Here wd be  an example :
_Je n'ai rien dit de méchant! Pourquoi prends-tu la mouche ?_


----------



## fetchezlavache

I have to disagree. i quoted an excerpt from atilf and i see no reason to doubt the reliability of this excellent dictionary. i'll quote it again :

*Loc., fam., fig. Prendre la mouche* -  S'irriter tout à coup, pour un léger sujet, mal à propos`` (Ac. 1935).

Prendre la mouche (fam.). Se fâcher brusquement et mal à propos.*

so there is more to it than 'get suddenly angry'.


----------



## la grive solitaire

tel ou telle a dû prendre la mouche après de....

Perhaps an equivalent would be: "to be ticked off at someone or something"


----------



## nonaka

Can we say : to take the huff ?  for "prendre la mouche"
I've seen it somewhere, but I don't know if it is actually used!

Thanks!


----------



## Paixien

Not exactly. “Don’t get huffy” or “don’t go off in a huff” (the latter is to flounce out of the room in a state of pique)are common usages, but one doesn’t “take” a huff, the verbs paired with it are different.


----------



## Paixien

I think that flying off the handle expresses anger that is sudden but not necessarily out of proportion, even though it can carry that implication if it’s paired with a statement diminishing the significance of the cause: “don’t fly off the handle, it’s not that big a deal.” But to say simply that someone flew off the handle, they got suddenly angry, perhaps even very angry (but perhaps not as extremely angry as “going ballistic”) but not necessarily unjustified or disproportionate.
“Making a mountain out of a molehill” is making a problem seem bigger than it is, and even though it isn’t explicitly a statement about sudden anger, it would be applicable to someone who “prend la mouche” because it is about a disproportionate reaction to a small problem.


----------



## tswsots

Depends on the register, but for 



LV4-26 said:


> _Je n'ai rien dit de méchant! Pourquoi prends-tu la mouche ?_



I would probably say, "Why are you flipping out?"


----------



## joelooc

"prendre facilement la mouche" is sometimes simply "be touchy".
I'm curious about what comes after "après de...."(multiples réflexions?)


----------



## JClaudeK

joelooc said:


> "prendre facilement la mouche" is sometimes simply "be touchy".


Cela ne me semble pas tout à fait  approprié.
On peut être susceptible (= touchy) sans le montrer. Or, celui/ celle qui "prend le mouche" montre son irritation.


> _Le Robert_
> Prendre la mouche : s'emporter.


----------



## Chimel

Je suis étonné de voir que plusieurs dictionnaires (et membres du forum) définissent prendre la mouche comme "se fâcher, s'emporter" alors que pour moi c'est plutôt simplement "se vexer", sans qu'il y ait nécessairement une idée de colère.

Je ne sais pas si, dans ce cas, "to fly off the handle" convient.


----------



## pascalfor

Oui, ce serait plutôt bouder que s'énerver, je suis d'accord.


----------



## JClaudeK

Chimel said:


> Je suis étonné de voir que plusieurs dictionnaires (et membres du forum) définissent prendre la mouche comme "se fâcher, s'emporter"


Pour moi,  "prendre la mouche" implique toujours une réaction/ une réplique même si elle n'est pas forcément véhémente. "bouder", c'est autre chose ......




> *prendre la mouche*
> _(Figuré) (Familier) _Se vexer, se fâcher ou s’irriter tout à coup, pour un léger sujet, mal à propos.
> 
> Sous le cerisier le plus proche, Rinri me chanta des bluettes. Je ris, il prit la mouche :
> — Je pense ce que je chante. — (Amélie Nothomb,





> ♦ _Prendre la mouche_ (fam.). Se fâcher brusquement et mal à propos. _Le commissaire venait de partir. M. Chasle eut l'air si consterné, que l'employé prit la mouche: − «Puisque je suis là, c'est tout comme. Qu'est-ce que vous voulez?»_ (Martin du G.,_Thib.,_Belle sais., 1923, p.888):



P.S.
Voici quelques exemples pris dans "actualités"
..... a pris la mouche et a passé une bonne partie de soirée de mardi à se justifier sur Twitter
Elle a pris la mouche et préféré quitter le plateau. 
Déçue de ces dernières paroles, Maïté a pris la mouche : "Laisse-moi te dire que .... "
"Il a pris la mouche en m’agressant très fortement. J’aurais pu lui faire un procès" précise-t-il. 



> bouder
> Montrer du mécontentement par une attitude renfrognée, maussade. Un enfant qui boude.


----------



## trellis

Haha - so post #2 was right !


----------



## Laurent2018

Intéressant!

"Fly off the handle" fait apparemment référence au marteau ou la hache dont la tête se sépare du manche; métaphoriquement, ce pourrait être qqn qui se fâche brusquement, à en perdre la tête...
La question de savoir si la réaction brutale est disproportionnée ou non, n'est pas réglée dans l'expression anglaise, mais semble l'être dans l'expression "prendre la mouche" (allusion à la réaction -_incompréhensible_ pour l'observateur- d'une tête de bétail attaquée par un taon ou un frelon)...et pour la personne qui vexe ou qui fâche, la réaction de l'autre est _toujours _exagérée/incompréhensible et dira: il a pris la mouche "pour des conneries".

En anglais, on pourrait se contenter de dire: "he over-reacted", mais ce n'est pas très imagé....?


----------



## Chimel

JClaudeK said:


> Pour moi,  "prendre la mouche" implique toujours une réaction/ une réplique même si elle n'est pas forcément véhémente. "bouder", c'est autre chose


Cela implique souvent une réaction, certes, vos exemples le prouvent, mais pas toujours à mon avis.

Je pourrais très bien dire d'un convive qui, après avoir été vexé par une remarque, ne dit plus un mot lors d'un repas qu'il a pris la mouche.


----------



## JClaudeK

Chimel said:


> un convive qui, après avoir été vexé par une remarque, ne dit plus un mot lors d'un repas qu'il a pris la mouche.


Effectivement, si, avant cette remarque, le convive participait activement à la conversation, on peut considérer son mutisme soudain comme une _réaction_.


----------



## Oddmania

Peut-être :

_"Why are you taking umbrage?"_ (vexation)
_"Why are you getting your dander up over this?"_ (colère)


----------



## wildan1

_To take umbrage_ is a very formal, literary way to describe someone's vexation -- if you said it in a spirited conversation you might get everyone laughing!

One way to push back with a person who is overreacting to something is _Don't get all huffy!  _(NB: it's a blunt statement).


----------



## JClaudeK

wildan1 said:


> _To take umbrage_ is a very formal


C'est la même chose pour  "prendre ombrage de qc.".


----------



## Laurent2018

Chimel said:


> ne dit plus un mot lors d'un repas qu'il a pris la mouche.



On dira plutôt qu'il s'est renfrogné, non?


----------

